# black tip shark recipe needed!



## Never easy

looking for a recipe for black tip shark. fry it grill it? whats the best way and what is your recommendations for seasonings?


----------



## expressfish

grilled / seared / blackened over bacon grease/butter mix. Fried comes out too greasy.


----------



## clmcadoo

Immediately after catching it, bleed it, filet it, skin the filets, place them in a bag and pack it in ice. At home, cut filets into peices about 4"x4"x1" thick for storage.

When you are ready to cook, marinated the pieces in Italian dressing for 30 minutes or more. Grill over a medium heat. Remove the pieces from the heat when about the doneness of medium rare beef. They will cook some on the way to the table. Shark is low in fat and will be dry if overcooked.

I have tried shark a lot of different ways and this my favorite way to cook it.

Shark also makes fantastic ceviche. It is a firm flesh and stands up to the lime juice well, without turning to mush. Cut the filets into roughly 1/2"x1/2" cubes. Medium dice tomatoes, onions and fine chop a couple of jalapenoes. Chop a little cilantro. Place the raw shark & vegetables in a non-reactive container. Add enough lime juice to cover. Salt and pepper to taste. Let it rest 12-24 hours in he fridge. Enjoy. I like it served with crackers or tortilla chips. The acid in the lime juice "cooks" the shark.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I visited my father-in-law in Florida a couple of years ago. He grilled black tip steaks on a grill that were OUTSTANDING. I tried to call him to get the recipe but he is on vacation. I will post it when I get it. My son caught and released a 2 1/2 ft. black tip the other day too. When he got back to the house I told him not to do that that was a grilling fish. I think my father in law soak it in milk before grilling it. Not try to steal your thread but what is an ideal size of shark for grilling. Or does it matter?


----------



## justletmein

Never easy said:


> looking for a recipe for black tip shark. fry it grill it? whats the best way and what is your recommendations for seasonings?


Best I ever had was lightly rubbed in EVOO and sprinkled with salt & pepper right on the beach fresh. If you didn't prep it properly (bled out, etc) then you're going to want to soak it in something for a while to remove the flavor from the urea.


----------



## clmcadoo

justletmein said:


> Best I ever had was lightly rubbed in EVOO and sprinkled with salt & pepper right on the beach fresh. If you didn't prep it properly (bled out, etc) then you're going to want to soak it in something for a while to remove the flavor from the urea.


I'm not familiar with EVOO. When you say fresh did y'all eat it sashimi style or cooked. If cooked, how? I'm always looking for upgrades to my recipes.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Take 4 lbs of spiny lobster and grill over hot coals, prepare some drawn butter, take the shark meat and place in a white kitchen bag then dispose of in the trash bin. Eat the lobster and enjoy.


----------



## justletmein

clmcadoo said:


> I'm not familiar with EVOO. When you say fresh did y'all eat it sashimi style or cooked. If cooked, how? I'm always looking for upgrades to my recipes.


Extra Virgin Olive Oil, fresh meaning it wasn't dead for very long. lol... Not my recipe, but very basic ingredients and it came out great, grilled by a friend of mine over the fire.


----------



## clmcadoo

justletmein said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil, fresh meaning it wasn't dead for very long. lol... Not my recipe, but very basic ingredients and it came out great, grilled by a friend of mine over the fire.


Usually works that way. The simplest ingredients let the taste of the food come through.


----------



## Never easy

well i tried grilling some with some steak seasonings and made some garlic butter sauce. it was tough real tough like chewing on a old rubber boot with good flavor. what did i do wrong? i have grilled snapper, ling, trout and king fish and have never had this problem so i dont think it was my cooking skills but i may be wrong. the flavor was good just way to tough. i still have a bunch of meat left and dont want a repeat performance!


----------



## JD761

Simple as lemon pepper and butter. It doesn't take long to cook, so cut into it often, and make sure it is barely cooked all the way through, then it's ready. Should have the texture of a pork chop.


----------



## justletmein

Never easy said:


> well i tried grilling some with some steak seasonings and made some garlic butter sauce. it was tough real tough like chewing on a old rubber boot with good flavor. what did i do wrong? i have grilled snapper, ling, trout and king fish and have never had this problem so i dont think it was my cooking skills but i may be wrong. the flavor was good just way to tough. i still have a bunch of meat left and dont want a repeat performance!


Possibly overcooked?


----------



## dolch

Only eat the little ones. they seem to work better. ( < 4ft)


----------



## Never easy

it was about 5 1/2 ft and yes i may have over cooked it but i really dont think so. does shark cook faster than other fish?


----------



## Diesel57

Glad this thread came up i caught some this past weekend in the surf and decided to throw em back didn't feel like dealing with them next time i will have to keep a couple and try em out. Do you just filet em like a trout or redfish?


----------



## justletmein

Diesel57 said:


> Glad this thread came up i caught some this past weekend in the surf and decided to throw em back didn't feel like dealing with them next time i will have to *keep a couple* and try em out. Do you just filet em like a trout or redfish?


Just in case you're not aware, limit is 1 per day. Don't want any 2coolers getting a ticket.


----------



## jamesgreeson

Slice em about an inch thick by 2or 3 wide,dip em in tempura batter,then roll em in pango bread crums,fry em up ,they cook fast .as soon as it turns golden thke em out.You can get this stuff at heb.


----------



## Diesel57

justletmein said:


> Just in case you're not aware, limit is 1 per day. Don't want any 2coolers getting a ticket.


Thanks ya i am aware i meant with me my dad and brother we would have a few between us. Can't wait to try em next time.


----------



## DeepThoughts

"Immediately after catching it, bleed it" 

I have a question about bleeding the shark because I have never kept many. I would like to keep a blacktip next time I catch one. Where is the best place to cut the shark to get it to bleed out properly?? I imagine up by the head but what is the best method?


----------



## JD761

DeepThoughts said:


> "Immediately after catching it, bleed it"
> 
> I have a question about bleeding the shark because I have never kept many. I would like to keep a blacktip next time I catch one. Where is the best place to cut the shark to get it to bleed out properly?? I imagine up by the head but what is the best method?


Sever the spine behind the head with a fillet knife, hang it up, and make a deep cut on each side of it's tail.


----------



## DeepThoughts

Thanks JD761

I am sure it is not too complicated but it sounds like the key to getting better tasting filets is to properly handle the shark from the time you catch it. I would hate to ruin a decent catch by not preparing it properly. I look forward to trying some of the recipes by the 2Coolers.


----------



## C4E

yea i ate some of that guy the way the filet guy told me to do it up....it was pretty straight w olive oil, tonys, black pepper, and 3 min in the micro....really surprising...we grilled some too and yea it was a lil tough but not rubber boot style just ribeye style....that one reply said to cook it to mediam rare like a steak....i think thats the diff cuz it cooks fast and didnt take long to look cooked thru on the lil smokey


----------



## 535

easiest way to bleed a shark is to simply cut it's tail clean off while alive... jump back and don't do it in the middle of camp because it will spray a ways, but it will thrash and pump almost every drop of it's blood out without even having to hang it... you CAN get a hold of a bad shark, but I don't think you can go wrong with a 3'-5' blacktip that is promptly bled and iced... they are really easy to overcook but still taste allright, the meat will just get very dry


----------



## CCSharker

Like JC said, cut the tail off. Then roll the shark over and gut it. The heart is under the lower jaw. Once you remove all of the guts, slice around the head and through the spine severing the head. Carry the carcass out in the surf and wash throughly to remove any remaining blood and guts. Place on ice immediately being sure to pack the gut cavity with ice. When you do the final steaking or chunking be sure to remove all red meat.

We just cooked nearly 1/2 of a 5'4" blacktip and it was awesome with no ammonia smell or taste. I will be keeping my next one as well.


----------



## monkeyman1

DeepThoughts said:


> "Immediately after catching it, bleed it"
> 
> I have a question about bleeding the shark because I have never kept many. I would like to keep a blacktip next time I catch one. Where is the best place to cut the shark to get it to bleed out properly?? I imagine up by the head but what is the best method?


whack his tail off, hang him by his head, then gut him...tell the wife and kids to stand back...blood splatter.


----------



## bowhunt/fish

cool, great info all around.
i will be at SPI this august and would not mind keeping a 3-4ft blacktip. 
now i know what to do with one in case i get one.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Shark Kabobs - Better than Filet Mignon*

Tried this one yesterday. Tasted better then filet mignon...

Some Shark Ceviche as a appetizer... ( search for my Sheepshead Ceviche Recipe )

http://www.rockcaveiga.com/recipes.htm

*Meat-Fish Marinade*
1 cup Vinegar (cider vinegar or red wine)
1 cup Vegetable oil
1 cup Soy sauce
¼ cup Worcestershire sauce 
1-2 tablespoons oregano leaves
1 tablespoon ground marjoram
1 tablespoon ground thyme
2-3 tablespoons rosemary leaves 
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 large or 2 small onions, julian sliced

1. Place meat in large zip-lock bag. Add vinegar, oil, soy, worcestershire sauce and onion(s). I typically use red wine instead of vinegar or ½ cup vinegar and ½ cup red wine. If using wine, use the cheap stuff (not so cheap that it has a twist of cap).
2. Add dry ingredients (oregano through garlic powder). The dry ingredients do not have to be exact. The measurements are only guidelines.
3. Close zip-lock bag removing as much air as possible. Place on plate or in container and refrigerate. I usually flip the bag a few times during the marinating process.

*Marinade Time Estimates*
3-5 lbs flank steak, 24 hours minimum to 36-48 hours maximum
3-5 lbs london broil, top round 18 hours minimum to 36-48 hours maximum
3-5 lbs pork chops, 6 hours minimum to 18 hours maximum
3-5 lbs shark (mako or black tip), 2 hours minimum to 4 hours maximum
3-5 lbs tuna, 2 hours minimum to 4 hours maximum

*Notes:* I usually only marinade the fish for kabobs. I cut them in to 1 - 1 ½ inch cubes before placing in the marinade. Typically, I do ½ tuna and ½ shark. You can also put the vegetables in the marinade with them (cherry tomatoes, extra onion, green peppers and mushrooms).


----------



## 535

man that looks tasty!


----------

